# February 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

February 2016

1. Silent Sister (audiobook) began 2/1/16, completed 2/7/16, 368 pages read
2. Mind's Eye (audiobook) began 2/7/16, completed 2/16/16, 277 pages read
3. My Brilliant Friend (audiobook) began 2/16/16, as of 2/29/16, 221 pages read

Pages read in February 2016:  866
Books read in February 2016: 2
Pages read in 2016:  1770
Books read in 2016:  5


----------

